# 12ο Διεθνές Συνέδριο Ελληνικής Γλωσσολογίας (16-19 Σεπτεμβρίου)



## Dr Moshe (Sep 15, 2015)

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,

Αύριο αρχίζει στο Βερολίνο το 12ο Διεθνές Συνέδριο Ελληνικής Γλωσσολογίας (ICGL12) με ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέροντες θεματικούς κύκλους, καθώς και εργαστήρια. Θα διαρκέσει ώς τις 19 Σεπτεμβρίου. Το πρόγραμμα των ομιλιών και των επί μέρους συνεδριών είναι ανηρτημένο στον ιστότοπο του Κέντρου Νέου Ελληνισμού σε αυτόν τον σύνδεσμο.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 20, 2015)

Πολλές και ενδιαφέρουσες ομιλίες και γνωστά σ' εμένα ονόματα. Πρακτικά θα υπάρξουν;


----------

